# Sharp Offically Announces 2012 Prices



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Sharp Electronics officially released pricing and availability on most of the LCD TVs it recently introduced at International CES.

LC-70LE640U, January, $3,299

LC-60LE745U, February, $2,699

LC-70LE745U, February, $3,699

LC-60LE847U, March, $3,199

LC-70LE847U, March, $4,199

LC-80LE844U, March, $6,499

LC-60LE945U, March, TBD

LC-70LE945U, March, TBD

I list the launch date later.

-Robert


----------

